# Kawasaki Mule Pro FXT



## ccrocker1313

Just wanted to say how much more I like this is than my 2014 Polaris Ranger XP 900 
If you haven't looked at one you should ...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Same here. I really like mine, had it 18 mo and put almost 600 hrs on it.


----------



## Tail'in around

What size and brand of lift? What size are the tires? A friend of mine has one and he is wanting this look.


----------



## CNovak8200

That's a GR Manufacturing 4" lift. Super easy to install. Run 28x10R14 8 ply tires.


----------



## ccrocker1313

*My tires are 28x12x15 *


----------



## Brute

I like those 12" wide tires. No issues with the 28x12s rubbing an where?

What top and windshield is that?


----------



## ccrocker1313

*Just a 2" lift & Heavy Spring Kit no problem rubbing anywhere, Top & Windshield are Fortress .*


----------



## troutredfish

Nice rig! I've been thinking about getting one myself. How is the ride?


----------



## goldwingtiny

What is it that you enjoy more with the Kawasaki than the XP 900?


----------



## txjustin

goldwingtiny said:


> What is it that you enjoy more with the Kawasaki than the XP 900?


X2


----------



## boatlift

We've started rigging out more & more of these units, they're become very popular.

Big Country Outdoors
713-461-9443
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Trouthunter

Wow I'm surprised. I drove one of these and didn't like it at all.

I can't compare it to the Ranger you had but I sure like my Ranger Crew more than I did that Mule.

Different strokes I guess.

TH


----------



## Hunter11

I am suppose to be picking up a new 2016 Mule Pro FXT EPS LE Saturday morning if they get all the accessories installed I bought with it. Coming from ATV's this should make things a lot more comfortable and easier to get around.


----------



## bigfishtx

Trouthunter said:


> Wow I'm surprised. I drove one of these and didn't like it at all.
> 
> I can't compare it to the Ranger you had but I sure like my Ranger Crew more than I did that Mule.
> 
> Different strokes I guess.
> 
> TH


I guess you like a louder machine? Man I had both.

I use mine every day and have 800 hrs on it in 20 months, which is considerably more than most people use theirs. My Ranger had already broke down 3 times in the first 400 hrs and the mule is flawless.

The ranger is a little faster but other than that, they are inferior in every way.

I agree, to each his own.


----------



## thehastenman

*Mule the way to go*

Call William Dowden at WRI in College Station. Did lots of shopping and he did the best at the rigging and business parts. 300 miles now and not one issue. Flip up windshield is the way to go btw.


----------



## Hunter11

I picked up our new Mule this morning. Didn't have but about an hour to ride around some before we had to put it up and head home Very impressed so far from just the little bit we put it through.


----------

